# Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer



## Audianer123 (11. August 2010)

Guten Tag,
wir wollen dieses WE, Monat August, nach Deventer zum angeln für 3 Tage!
Da wir aber auf dem Gebiet Holland Neulinge sind wissen wir nicht so gut bescheid über das Thema.
1. Wir haben schon einen Vispas.
Meine Fragen:
Ist es in Höhe Deventer erlaubt Nachts zu algeln?
Ist es erlaubt zu grillen oder abends ein Feuer im Grill zu machen?
Würde mich über Antworten und vielleicht ein paar Tipps freuen.

MfG
Audianer123


----------



## Udo561 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*

Hi,
keine Ahnung wo das Kaff liegt , aber hier findest du die Bestimmungen zu jeder Provinz.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## Audianer123 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*

Danke für die Antwort.
Aber ich bin immer noch nicht schlauer. Anscheinend ist das Nachtangeln nur erlaubt wenn man den Nachtvispas hat.
Kann mir jemand was auf deutsch dazu sagen?


----------



## zorra (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*

....das Nachtangeln ist an offenen Gewässer wie die Jjssel erlaubt nätürlich musst du im Buch schauen welche Strecken frei gegeben sind...sind immer in Km-Angaben... und welche Stücke für Angler frei begehbar sind.. das mit dem Feuer lass mal sein das gibt meistens richtig Ärger.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Udo561 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*

Hi,
na ja , hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm  steht das , das Nachtangeln am Ijsselmeer nicht erlaubt ist , aber wenn zorra aus anderer Quelle weiß das es gestattet ist dann steht einem nächtlichen Ansitz ja nichts im Wege.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zorra (11. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm steht das , das Nachtangeln am Ijsselmeer nicht erlaubt ist , aber wenn zorra aus anderer Quelle weiß das es gestattet ist dann steht einem nächtlichen Ansitz ja nichts im Wege.
> Gruß Udo


....schau mal... die Rede ist von der Ijssel nicht vom Ijsselmeer.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderangler1 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*

In Deventer darfst du Nachts an der Ijssel fischen(immer aufpassen wo du dich befindest,einige Strecken gehören wiederum andere Vereine die das angepachtet haben....extra Papiere kaufen also!) allerdings nur wenn du einen gültigen Nachtvispas besitzt.
Feuer, grillen, zelten sind strengstens verboten und du zahlst heftigst Strafe wenn du erwischt wirst (Russen und Polen sei dank in diesem Gebiet). Kontrollen sind dort häufig.

Die Seen nebst der Ijssel gehören zum HSV Deventer, du musst Mitglied im Verein sein um dort angeln zu dürfen. Nachtangeln ist dort erlaubt, wenn du wiederum den Nachtvispas besitzt oder den Nachtvispas vom Verein Deventer, mit dem Nachvispas darfst du dann aber nicht in der Ijssel Nachts fischen.
In deren Gewässern ist es ausserdem verboten Fische zu entnehmen, egal ob Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Brasse, Rotauge etc. generelles Mitnahmeverbot. An den nanderen Gewässern darfst du ebenfalls nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Fisch mit nehmen, 5 Brassen zb am Tag sind höchstens erlaubt wenn ich das richtig in Errinnerung behalten habe. Früher war das unbegrenzt, Russen u Polen haben dort blaue Säckeweise Fisch entnommen ,und das Tag für Tag, Woche für Woche, habe das mit eigenen Augen öfters miterleben dürfen.:v
Ausserdem darfst du auf deren Gewässer, also vom HSV Deventer, nicht mit dem Motorboot auf deren Wasser und angeln vom Boot aus. Das wissen einige nur noch nicht, wird aber betraft wenn die Polizei einen erwischen sollte.
@Udo...Deventer ist kein Kaff sondern eine etwas, für Hollands Verhältnisse größere, Hansestadt. :q


----------



## Audianer123 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*

Alles klar danke für die reichhaltigen Infos.
Gibt es in Deventer oder Olst einen Angelladen wo ich den Nachtvispas kaufen kann.
Gruß aus dem Münsterland


----------



## Grxzlx (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> In Deventer darfst du Nachts an der Ijssel fischen(immer aufpassen wo du dich befindest,einige Strecken gehören wiederum andere Vereine die das angepachtet haben....extra Papiere kaufen also!) allerdings nur wenn du einen gültigen Nachtvispas besitzt.
> Feuer, grillen, zelten sind strengstens verboten und du zahlst heftigst Strafe wenn du erwischt wirst *(Russen und Polen sei dank in diesem Gebiet).* Kontrollen sind dort häufig.
> 
> Die Seen nebst der Ijssel gehören zum HSV Deventer, du musst Mitglied im Verein sein um dort angeln zu dürfen. Nachtangeln ist dort erlaubt, wenn du wiederum den Nachtvispas besitzt oder den Nachtvispas vom Verein Deventer, mit dem Nachvispas darfst du dann aber nicht in der Ijssel Nachts fischen.
> ...


 







------------------
*(Russen und Polen sei dank in diesem Gebiet).* Hmm den Deutschen Nummernschild auf meinem Auto sei dank, dass
mich im Ausland die Leute komisch anschauen, ahso ja stimmt lag wohl am zweiten Weltkrieg.-Sarkasmus-Ende-

Also wenn ich den scheiss von manch einen Angler lese der hinter seinem PC/Laptop sitzt und schreibt dann könnt ich Kotzen!:v
Erst überlegen dann schreiben!
Das ist ein Öffentliches Forum und wenn du deine Subjektivität jemanden mitteilen möchtest dann tue es per PN!
alles andere ist willkommen


----------



## goeddoek (15. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*

Richtig - dementsprechende Äußerungen werden auch dementsprechend geahndet.

Und ab hier dann bitte wieder zum Thema


----------



## Zanderangler1 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*

Nun gut dann stelle ich hier mal eine aktuelle Nachricht ein welche im De Telegraph veröffentlich wurde. @Griyzli, dann schreibe denen mal bitte sie sollten erst überlegen bevor sie was veröffentlichen! @Admin, jetzt kommen nsie mir nicht sowas darf man hier nicht einstellen, sowas erscheint in Holland in den öffentlichen Gazetten!! Werfen sie denen mal Fremdenfeindlichkeit vor!

Ich könnte im übrigen "kotzen" wenn ich Leute sehe die sich mit toten Fischen vor der Wohnung brüskieren und sich ablichten lassen und das sogar öffentlich stellen in Foren soviel nur dazu, und ein PC, Laptop Täter bin ich garantiert nicht, ich fische in der Region seit ca. 25 Jahren wo viele hier noch nichtmals wussten wo Holland liegt.


----------



## goeddoek (16. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijseel in Deventer*

Nicht alles, was in Zeitungen steht, muss wahr sein. Den Wahrheitshehalt können und wollen wir nicht überprüfen 
Was man einigen deutschen Zeitungen steht, lässt mir auch die Haare zu Berge stehen. Zum Thema gibt es hier 'ne klare Ansage - haltet Euch bitte daran.

Da es hier anscheinend nichts mehr zum Thema gibt, ist der Thread erstmal zu.


----------

